# Windows Version 1803 ist online



## Cuddleman (1. Mai 2018)

*Es ist da*.
Heute Morgen seit 06:00 konnte ich manuell über das MS-Update auf 3 PC und zwei Notebooks gleichzeitig das Versionsupdate 1803 von Windows 10 problemlos installieren.
Die Installationsdauer erfolgte im von MS angekündigten zeitlichen Rahmen, von 30-45 Minuten.
Einzig das System mit einem Ryzen 7 1800X konnte sogar 25 Minuten Installationszeit vorlegen!
Bitte beachten, das die Initialisierung, Vorbereiten des Downloads und das anschließende Herunterladen des Versionsupdates 1803, nicht in die Installationszeit einbezogen wird!!!
Hier ist das Hardwaresystem und die bestehende Internetverbindung, der limitierende Faktor.
Es gab nur einmal einen Verbindungsabbruch zum Updateserver und eine Meldung der nicht MS eigenen Sicherheitssoftware, die die Zustimmung der Änderung des Internetbrowsers (Edge) benötigte.
Die Installation erfolgte problemlos sogar über Version 1709 mit Betriebssystembuild 16299.371 (aktuellste ist 16299.402) 
Anzumerken ist jedoch, das bei vorheriger Verwendung von nicht WHQL-zertifizierten Grafiktreibern, nur die Grundtreiber installiert werden und die Bildschirmauflösung  800x600 eingestellt ist!
Hier muß definitiv der passende Grafiktreiber nachinstalliert werden.
Im besonderen, betrifft das meine verwendete HD5970!

Nach bisheriger Nutzung der 1803 Version sind nach der Installation anschließend einige Einstellungen festzulegen, die durch MS selbstständig zur Auswahl eingeblendet werden.
Ansonsten läuft alles wie gewohnt. 
Ich habe jedoch bisher nur diverse Grundfunktionen probiert und werde nach den noch ausstehenden Versionsupdates an allen anderen in meiner Obhut befindlichen Computern, tiefgreifender dem 1803 auf den Zahn fühlen.


----------



## chaotium (1. Mai 2018)

Wieso brauchst Du 45 Min? Meine Kiste macht das in rund15-20 min xD

EDIT1: Ich hab das Spring Update schon seit einer Weile und kann sagen es läuft.
EDIT2: Anscheinend wurde doch noch etwas verändert, auf einem meiner PCs taucht ein Update auf.
EDIT3: Von 4 Systemen taucht auf einem Rechner ein Update auf (Von Spring auf Spring)


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Mai 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wieso brauchst Du 45 Min? Meine Kiste macht das in rund15-20 min xD



Das ist stark abhängig von der Hardware!
Ein System mit einem X2 6400+ hat es tatsächlich noch gerade so in 45 Minuten geschafft und erfreulicherweise sogar mit Version 1607 als Grundlage!
In die Installationszeit des 1803 sind nicht einbezogen, die vorangehenden notwendigen vorbereitenden Updates. 
MS hat sich wirklich bemüht, hier deutlich die Installation zu vereinfachen, somit auch die Installationszeiten.
Mittlerweile sind 10 Computer durch, aber keiner, außer der mit dem 1800X, ist unter die 30 Minutengrenze gekommen, jedoch auch noch keiner über 45 Minuten hinaus.
Mal sehen was noch kommt, da sind noch reichlich die das Versionsupdate bekommen sollen.
Einige Computer werde ich über die Fernwartung animieren das Versionsupdate auszuführen.
Dort sind jedoch Internetgeschwindigkeiten von 100000-200000 kbit/s vorhanden, wogegen ich mich mit sehr guten 15850kbit/s in meiner Region begnügen muß.
Ob das jedoch grundlegend die Installationsgeschwindigkeit beeinflußt, kann ich noch nicht beantworten.

*Nachtrag:*
Die Installationszeit betrachte ich ausschließlich bis zum Erscheinen des Anmeldebildschirm!
Einrichten, Konfigurieren und Updates verarbeiten, zählen einfach dazu.
Erst mit anzeigen des Anmeldebildschirm ist W10 mit Version 1803 nutzbar.
Die reine Installationszeit über den Update-Explorer dauerte bisher im Schnitt rund 20-25 Minuten an rund 25 PC's.


----------



## floppyexe (1. Mai 2018)

Erledigt. Nach dem Update war bei mir eine zusätzliche OEM Partition in der Größe von 450MB vorhanden. Diese ließ sich nicht löschen. Mit ein paar Tricks geht es doch.

cmd als admin öffnen


diskpart - Enter 
list volume - Enter 
select volume (plus den Buchstaben der zu löschenden Partition) - Enter
remove letter (plus den Buchstabe der zu löschenden Partition) – Enter
exit - Enter

Das wars. Die Partition ist weg.
In der Datenträgerverwaltung lässt sie sich nicht löschen.


----------



## wavemaster (1. Mai 2018)

Bitte löschen


----------



## wavemaster (1. Mai 2018)

Toll, schon wieder geht meine X-FI Fatality nicht mehr.

Jemand das selbe problem plus Losung ?


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Mai 2018)

wavemaster schrieb:


> Toll, schon wieder geht meine X-FI Fatality nicht mehr


​


wavemaster schrieb:


> .
> 
> Jemand das selbe problem plus Losung ?​




Vielleicht gibt's hier eine Lösung.​Windows 10: Sound Blaster X-Fi Support Pack 3.5 von Daniel K, aktualisierte Auzentech-Treiber

Die auf dem mir vorliegenden  GA AX370X Gaming 7 integrierte X-Fi 5
 funktioniert nach dem Versionsupdate 1803 problemlos!
Kann sein, das eine anderer Audiochip anstelle der Creativ nach dem Versionsupdate priorisiert wird. (z.B. Realtek)
In dem mir zur Verfügung stehenden MB mußte nur im Menü zur X-Fi 5 diese nur aktiviert werden und funktioniert ganz prächtig zusammen mit dem Realtek-Chip.​


----------



## KaterTom (1. Mai 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Erledigt. Nach dem Update war bei mir eine zusätzliche OEM Partition in der Größe von 450MB vorhanden. Diese ließ sich nicht löschen. Mit ein paar Tricks geht es doch.
> 
> cmd als admin öffnen
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit hast du deine altuelle, für Windows Reparaturen benötigte WinRe Partition gelöscht! Bei mir war nämlich nach der Installation der 18.03/17134.5 per inplace Upgrade diese zusätzliche Partition auf dem Windows Laufwerk.
Mit dem Powershell Befehl: reagentc /info habe ich dann herausgefunden, dass sich die aktuelle WinRE eben auf dieser neu angelegten Partition befindet. Ich lasse das jetzt erstmal so.


----------



## floppyexe (1. Mai 2018)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit hast du deine altuelle, für Windows Reparaturen benötigte WinRe Partition gelöscht!


Diesen Müll brauche ich nicht, da ich Acronis nutze


----------



## Johnny05 (1. Mai 2018)

Also Ich habe 1803 auf meinem Test-System installiert :

Folgende Komponenten :

A8 7650K @ 4,0 Ghz
Asus A68 HM-Plus
2 x 4 GB DDR3 - 1866
Sapphire RX 460 4 GB Nitro +
Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
Seagate 1 TB 
Sound Onboard
Netzteil BeQuiet 400 Watt 

Nach der Installation startete Windows 10 neu.Bei 30 % stoppte die Installation und startete wieder neu.Anschliessend wurde der Bildschirm schwarz (so etwa eine Minute lang ) und der gewohnte Desktop erschien.Diese Är ***piep von Microsoft haben Candy Crush wieder mit aufgesoielt , direkt wieder entfernt.Onboard Sound funktionierte nicht , also Treiber runter , neu installiert und jetzt läuft alles.Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.Mein Hauptsystem bleibt beim Update erstmal aussen vor.

Gruß

Johnny05


Update  : Der ganze Xbox Live - Mist wieder ebenfalls wieder mit aufgespielt. Wurde umgehend entfernt , System läuft fehlerfrei.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Mai 2018)

Merkwürdigerweise hat mir Microsoft heute Mittag auf dem alten AMD Rechner (Phenom II) auch das Update auf 1803 angeboten, auf dem Spielerechner mit i5 dagegen nicht. Bin mal gespannt, wann es da kommt.


----------



## cerbero (1. Mai 2018)

Nach Download war meine Installtion in etwa 15 Minuten durch... (i7)
 seit dem gabs in 45 min Laufzeit 4 Freezes/Abstürze. (Und Nö, keine Temperaturanomalien/Speicherexzesse oder so  # und vorher lief der auch ohne Probleme)
Der MS Windows Search Filter Host lief mal eben mit ~20 Prozessorlast. Schauen wir mal wie es weitergeht


----------



## ShiftyBro (1. Mai 2018)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Erledigt. Nach dem Update war bei mir eine zusätzliche OEM Partition in der Größe von 450MB vorhanden. Diese ließ sich nicht löschen. Mit ein paar Tricks geht es doch.
> 
> cmd als admin öffnen
> 
> ...



Danke sehr, das war sehr hilfreich! Das eigentlich nervige war ja, dass Windows alle paar Minuten gemeldet hat, dass die neue Partition fast voll ist und man Speicherplatz freimachen soll...

Gruß


----------



## KaterTom (1. Mai 2018)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit hast du deine altuelle, für Windows Reparaturen benötigte WinRe Partition gelöscht! Bei mir war nämlich nach der Installation der 18.03/17134.5 per inplace Upgrade diese zusätzliche Partition auf dem Windows Laufwerk.
> Mit dem Powershell Befehl: reagentc /info habe ich dann herausgefunden, dass sich die aktuelle WinRE eben auf dieser neu angelegten Partition befindet. Ich lasse das jetzt erstmal so.



Arrrgh...da habe ich deinen Post, floppyexe, wohl nicht gründlich genug gelesen! Habe mich durch "der zu löschenden Partition" in die Irre führen lassen. Du hast ja nur den Laufwerksbuchstaben der Partition gelöscht, damit sie nicht mehr im Explorer angezeigt wird. Die Partition selbst mit der WinRE darin ist ja noch vorhanden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Mai 2018)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Die auf dem mir vorliegenden  GA AX370X Gaming 7 integrierte X-Fi 5



Also ich finde nur das GA AX370X Gaming K7 und da steckt auch nur eine realtek-lösung drauf. Die wurde von gigabyte lediglich mit besseren kondensatoren, einem tauschbaren OP-Amp und einer software-lösung für EAX und andere X-Fi funktionen erweitert. Ansonsten ist der kram nicht mal in der nähe einer X-Fi vorbei gekommen. 
Es ist also kein wunder, das das nach dem update noch funktioniert.

@ topic
Wenn ich, angesichts der handvoll post`s, schon wieder lese was da so für probleme auftreten, dann weiß ich doch gleich wieder warum ich ein totaler update-verweigerer bin. (nur der defender bekommt signatur-updates) Ich hätte dann wohl jedes mal probleme meine X-Fi, die TV-karte und das nachinstallierte mediacenter wieder ans laufen zu bekommen. Das wäre dann schon jedes mal nervig!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. Mai 2018)

Wurde heute problemlos auf meinem PC installiert.

Falls jemand Probleme mit seinem Mikro hat (trotz fehlerfreier Installation keine Funktion): Unter "Datenschutz" muss für die jeweilige Anwendung der Zugriff auf das Mikrofon aktiviert sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Mai 2018)

Habe es manuell gestartet und bin Kaffee trinken gegangen, wie lange es gebraucht hat? Schneller als meine Kaffeepause.

Bisher kein bösen Sachen entdeckt, alles läuft problemlos. Mein Exel macht beim zwischendurch laden Probleme, ob es vom Update kommt? Keine Ahnung muss
mal beobachten ....


----------



## Ocmaster (3. Mai 2018)

warum hab ich noch kein update bekommen?


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

Weil du nicht brav warst...


----------



## Deimos (3. Mai 2018)

Hoffentlich klappt das Update besser als das Fall Creator Update.
Habe das bis letzte Woche nicht installiert gekriegt, trotz zahlreichen Versuchen. Im weiten Web gabs auch genügend Hilfestellung zu dem Thema, aber nichts davon hat funktioniert.
Eine Neuinstallation hat das Problem dann in wenigen Minuten gelöst (wo ich wieder einmal erstaunt war, wie wahnsinnig schnell das mittlerweile geht).


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Mai 2018)

Habe das Update heute Manuell per Microsoft Tool heruntergeladen. Läuft schon mal viel stabiler als das alte. Leider funktioniert nach wie vor weder GeForce Experience noch Shadowplay. Bedeutet: keine Videos und keine Screenshots


----------



## IICARUS (3. Mai 2018)

Nvidia hat bezüglich darauf am 25.04.2018 ein Treiber neu raus gebracht.
Bei mir habe ich auch vorsorglich im Abgesichertem Modus mittels DDU den Treiber gelöscht und den neuen drauf gezogen.
Läuft bei mir alles und auch auf einem System mit einen 4790K und Z87 Chipsatz.


----------



## robbe (3. Mai 2018)

Deimos schrieb:


> Hoffentlich klappt das Update besser als das Fall Creator Update.
> Habe das bis letzte Woche nicht installiert gekriegt, trotz zahlreichen Versuchen. Im weiten Web gabs auch genügend Hilfestellung zu dem Thema, aber nichts davon hat funktioniert.
> Eine Neuinstallation hat das Problem dann in wenigen Minuten gelöst (wo ich wieder einmal erstaunt war, wie wahnsinnig schnell das mittlerweile geht).



War bei mir dasselbe. Wochenlang hat mich dieses Update genervt. Hat sich ständig selbsttätig installiert und ist beim anschließenden Neustart fehlgeschlagen. Nach ca. 20 Versuchen hats das System dann komplett zerlegt und ich war zur Neuinstallation gezwungen. 
Die 1803 ging aber tatsächlich direkt beim ersten Versuch drauf.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Mai 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nvidia hat bezüglich darauf am 25.04.2018 ein Treiber neu raus gebracht.
> Bei mir habe ich auch vorsorglich im Abgesichertem Modus mittels DDU den Treiber gelöscht und den neuen drauf gezogen.
> Läuft bei mir alles und auch auf einem System mit einen 4790K und Z87 Chipsatz.



Funktioniert trotz neuem Treiber immer noch nicht


----------



## Eckism (5. Mai 2018)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Diese Är ***piep von Microsoft haben Candy Crush wieder mit aufgesoielt , direkt wieder entfernt.Onboard Sound funktionierte nicht , also Treiber runter , neu installiert und jetzt läuft alles.Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.Mein Hauptsystem bleibt beim Update erstmal aussen vor.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Schön zu lesen, kann ich mir das Update schenken...ist mir zu viel Arbeit, den Mist ständig runterzuballern.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

Bei mir lief auf Anhieb alles ohne das ich was selbst unternehmen musste.
Chipsatz und Grafiktreiber hatte ich nur sicherheitshalber neu drauf gezogen.

Jedoch habe ich seit dem Update Probleme im Spiel Overwatch, da hängt sich gelegentlich jetzt das Spiel kurz auf und in zwei Fälle hat sich das ganze System auf gehangen.
Neben dem neuen Nvidia Treiber gab es aber auch ein Patch vom Spiel. Daher kann ich jetzt nicht genau ersehen wer daran schuld ist. Den Nvidia Treiber hatte ich aber vor dem Update drauf und da hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit.

Vermute aber das es mit dem Windows Update zu tun haben kann, da zuvor im April als alles verschoben wurde manche Browser  angeblich laut Infos aus dem Netz sich auch auf gehangen hatten.


----------



## dergunia (8. Mai 2018)

Aloha,

mein Rechenknecht hat das Windoof-Update fix installiert (rund 1 Std inkl Download). Was mich sehr gestört hat, war das mein Mikrofon (Rode NT-USB) nach dem Update nicht mehr funktioniert hat. Hier muss man in den Datenschutz-Einstellungen von der Systemsteuerung einstellen, das Apps auf das Aufnahmegerät zugreifen dürfen. Das war das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, leider war es negativ :/

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2018)

Mittlerweile habe ich mein System neu aufgesetzt und da ich auch das Problem im Forum von Overwatch mit eingestellt hatte habe ich erfahren das es am letztem Patch vom Spiel selber lag. Habe das Spiel neu herunter geladen und neu installiert und nun scheint es ohne Fehler wieder zu laufen. Scheint daher nicht am Windows Update gelegen zu haben.


----------



## belle (9. Mai 2018)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> ... Microsoft haben Candy Crush wieder mit aufgesoielt , direkt wieder entfernt.
> Update  : Der ganze Xbox Live - Mist wieder ebenfalls wieder mit  aufgespielt. Wurde umgehend entfernt , System läuft fehlerfrei.


Ich nutze einen MS-Account und habe die Upgrade-Variante gewählt, wo mein Müll mitgeschleppt wird. Da wurde kein Candy Crush wieder installiert. 


Es gibt ein erstes kumulatives Update für 1803:
Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2018)

Muss nicht manuell geupdatet werden, mittels Update suche wird es auch automatisch zum Update ausgewählt.


----------



## whileFALSE (9. Mai 2018)

Wer parallel Linux nutzt (im Dualboot) muss aufpassen: Fastboot wird wieder aktiviert.
Interessant fand ich, das das Update auf einem Rechner mit einem Ryzen 2400G viel schneller lief als mit nem i5 6600k.


----------

